# Yes Car Credit Warehouse



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 14, 2008)

Boys & Girls……

Here we have a former garage/warehouse that, if you had crap credit they would finance a car for you @ 30% apr typical…. And charge over the odds for the cars……
Not much in the way of exciting stuff left, there was a condom/pill machine ripped apart, some broken car stereos, a dead pigeon, an some Auto Glym!

Not much history behind it, used to be Carlsberg distribution, now been empty for years

Myself, Mrs Burt, Penfold & Sneakk

​


----------



## Penfold (Sep 14, 2008)

We have been busy peeps today havent we!

Im glad we done that one. 

Ill upload some pics later!


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 14, 2008)

Say yes,lol.I wish we had these kinda places around my area to explore. That safe and key were well cool. Great picks.Well done.


----------



## lycos (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice work guys, nuff kit left in there isn't there! Got some great pics there bud, you manage to get MrsBurt to take her camera this time?? lol


----------



## sneakk (Sep 14, 2008)

Was good fun today. Cheers guys. The warehouse was good but the offices were better! They smelt funky. Wish I had got a pic wearing the yes car credit tie. 

Shows what cowboys they were. A book detailing how they could bully people into buying certain things and photocopies of passports, bank statements and eveything were just left!


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 14, 2008)

lycos said:


> Nice work guys, nuff kit left in there isn't there! Got some great pics there bud, you manage to get MrsBurt to take her camera this time?? lol



He certainly did, I will put my pics up tomorrow 

Fantastic day this one is one of my favourites as I have looked at this building many many times and always wanted to have a nosey round!


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 14, 2008)

Burt.Plymouth said:


> Not much in the way of exciting stuff left, there was a condom/pill machine ripped apart,



What? In a car sales place! I knew those places f***ed you over but now I know they do it safely.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 15, 2008)

Relax guys and girls, it's only been moved to a different section, chill!! 

Not too bothered about the car showroom part, as that's all clear, but like all the offices, computer stuff still there, alarms, desks still left like they'll be coming back to work tomoro type of stuff.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Scotty (Sep 15, 2008)

I like it!​


----------



## Underworld (Sep 15, 2008)

cool site. I like your pictures. Your are right about the desk's and such like 

Underworld


----------



## krela (Sep 15, 2008)

I've deleted all the shite. For those that can't discuss things without getting personal consider yourself all warned. It's not acceptable.


----------



## DarkNightZ (Sep 15, 2008)

those photos are cool. i really cant wait to start looking around in some creepy old buildings.


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in posting my pictures and once again appologies for the crap quality photos, if enough of you moan to my hubby about them, maybe father christmas might bring me and EOS this year!

First two pitures stolen from the Stratton Creber Commercial Website as the building is currently boarded up and covered in weeds etc...










Now for my pictures...










Lots of Alpine and Sony Sterios and CD Changers










Got to say safe and clean...





A long corridor with many little rooms each with a desk and a few chairs in, clearly where they got you to sign your life away...





Wow... the ultimate benefits of being a Yes Car Credit member of staff...

























Huge rocks had been thrown through a fair few of the windows...





The server cabinet... Still buzzing!!! Considering th place has been closed for years I would have thought this would have been powered down but no its still running, im just glad i dont pay the electricity bill... which reminds me, the radiators were still on in the staff room and upstair office block!!!










Toner cartridges, most unopened!





Death row, otherwise known as the waiting area...





Im very suprised the TV is still there!





Unfortunately all my pictures of the main warehouse look like its snowing in there as its so dusty and due to my point and shoot i had to use the flash, yet they still turned out dark! I think Burt has covered this angle though... 

All in all a very sucessful trip, and one i have been interested in doing for a long while, back in the days of 28DL, i havebeen very interested in this building personally if we ever won the euromillions this would be the building fo us to set our dream business up in!

I'll keep on dreaming... and buying euromillions tickts of course


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 15, 2008)

E.T Would have loved these........


----------



## sneakk (Sep 15, 2008)

The one of me walking down the corridor - Mrs Burt seriously scared the crap outta me on that. 

Just appeared from nowhere and set the flash off behind me. Jumped like buggery!


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats cool. I always wonder why stuff like PCs and phones etc get left behind. 
Is that marmalade in the fridge door?? I would have had that


----------



## Penfold (Sep 15, 2008)

You really wouldnt of!


----------



## krela (Sep 15, 2008)

I thought Yes Car Credit went bust about 2 or 3 years ago? This place looks far too 'clean' to have been closed that long!


----------



## sneakk (Sep 15, 2008)

It has been closed since at least August 2006 - this is when they put the boulders up out front to stop parking there. I am guessing they went bust around dec / jan 05 based on the christmas decorations that were in the entrance hall for ages after it shut down and the various drawings by staff around the place!

You should see the side and back of the building. It's like nature taking over. Really cool.


The warehouse has had some kids in it, smoking and drinking, but the main offices have been chav free apart from one room. Hasn't been boarded up for too long though, as was only recently windows starting getting smashed!


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 15, 2008)

krela said:


> I thought Yes Car Credit went bust about 2 or 3 years ago? This place looks far too 'clean' to have been closed that long!



I have been looking at it for at least two and a half years and its been empty all that time, the only graffitti is in the warehouse, there is a small amount of damp in the little downstairs offices but the general condition is good... I would hav thought if anyon had got in the office the TV would either be gone or smashed...

There is a beeping noise coming from the offices which may scare people off.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 15, 2008)

According to the This is Money website, YCC was closed in December 2005 by parent company, doorstep lender Provident Financial. It had seen business plummet after a BBC documentary exposed poor sales practice, customers being forced to take out expensive insurance policies, unsatisfactory car inspections and staff referring to customers as 'pond life'.

Here's the rest of the report about customers still having problems with the parent company and also debt collection agencies.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/news/special-report/article.html?in_page_id=108&in_article_id=413800

 Sal


----------



## Scrub2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice report peeps!!!

Scotty and I looked at this but didnt gain entry. Nice to see the inside! Loving the TIE 


Scrub


----------



## underitall (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice place, and report...
Loving the Tie here too.
Check out the BBC Website about a whistlblower of Yes Car Credit, makes for interesting reading...


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 15, 2008)

a few more


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2008)

good explore! Love the light painting too!


----------



## OSPA (Sep 18, 2008)

Mrs Burt said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my pictures and once again appologies for the crap quality photos, if enough of you moan to my hubby about them, maybe father christmas might bring me and EOS this year!
> 
> Dont apologise, I think you documented the site very well Mrs Burt! Of course if you want, i'll lie and tell you they were awful so santy claus will bring you that EOS you were after?


----------



## lost (Sep 18, 2008)

Has Yes Car Credit gone bust? I do hope so.
Hopefully more of these companies offering credit to people who don't know any better on shagged nearly-new fleet cars will go down the drain too.


----------



## sneakk (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, the scumbags went under 3 years ago!


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 19, 2008)

OSPA said:


> Mrs Burt said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the delay in posting my pictures and once again appologies for the crap quality photos, if enough of you moan to my hubby about them, maybe father christmas might bring me and EOS this year!
> ...


----------

